# 2012 Infiniti FX Facelift Unveiled [Photo Gallery]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Infiniti has released photos of its refreshed 2012 FX ahead of its debut at this year's Pebble Beach Concours d'Elegance. The luxury crossover gets a revised front grille and front fascia design that clearly draws inspiration from the Essence concept. Other changes on the vehicle include newly-restyled 20-inch wheels (FX35 Deluxe Touring package), an updated instrument cluster and heated seats that come standard.

The 2012 FX will be available in several models: FX35 RWD, FX35 AWD, FX50 AWD and the previously mentioned FX Limited Edition. The FX35 models will feature the popular VQ35HR powerplant with 303-hp and 262 lb-ft of torque. The FX50 models will feature the same 5.0L V8 VK50VE engine with 390-hp and 369 lb-ft of torque. Both engines are mated to a revised seven-speed transmission.

More: *2012 Infiniti FX Facelift Unveiled [Photo Gallery]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

